# How to register a non profit organisation



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

I need help with registering a non profit organisation with the CRO and need a little advice well alot of advice on what i am doing


----------



## Joe_90 (17 Feb 2013)

It's a company limited by guarantee, you need 7 members any co formation agent will advise.  If you are looking for charity status better to get the standard memo and articles for a charity and make your application to Revenue prior to CRO.


----------



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

it is a small non profit organisation and i am solely in charge i am registered with the inland revenue but need a CRO cetificate for bank account that i opened as a sole trader


----------



## mercman (17 Feb 2013)

ann2066 said:


> it is a small non profit organisation and i am solely in charge i am registered with the inland revenue but need a CRO cetificate for bank account that i opened as a sole trader



This is an Irish forum, and your mention of the Inland Revenue makes the entire sound you are based in the UK. Different juristiction and different rules apply.


----------



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

sorry i use to live in the UK but am living in Ireland and still keep calling it inland revenue


----------



## Joe_90 (17 Feb 2013)

@ann2066, you are setting up a non for profit and you are solely in charge.  So you need to register the business name with the CRO RBN1 is the form you need.


----------



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

thankyou Joe and with that do i need to put accounts into the CRO yearly as well as the revenue


----------



## Joe_90 (17 Feb 2013)

You need to talk to an accountant, the structure you are proposing is not in my view the best.  A non for profit should be run by a committee not a sole trader.  

Sole traders don't file accounts with the CRO and you will have to file accounts with revenue in your own name.


----------



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

ok thats great thanks and yeah think i might need to talk to accountant thank you


----------



## SarahMc (17 Feb 2013)

You can't set up a non profit charitable organisation as an individual. You need a group of like minded people.

Have a look at thewheel.ie, and read here
http://www.wheel.ie/content/legal-status


----------



## ann2066 (17 Feb 2013)

i am not setting up as a charity i am setting up as a non profit organisation and i want a paper trail of all incoming and out goings and needed a bank account in the organisations name


----------

